# Finish Kare FK1000P sample



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi all. 

I was wondering if anyone would be willing to supply a small sample of Finish Kare FK1000P before I commit to a full tin? 

I'm nearly out of Zaino and was considering replacing it with the FK stuff..!

I have an old tiny empty Zym0l wax pot (think Dodo Juice sample pot type size) and I'm happy to send it out and pay for a small FK sample if anyone is willing to part with some. :thumb:


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Sure,

I sent out samples before for some chaps on here.

I put it into a CD case, which seems to work well.

Send me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks very much Vyker - appreciated. :thumb: I look forward to testing it out!


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

ooo - could I get a sample too ?!


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

and me please - dont mind giving a couple of quid either..lol

I always pay my way... 

cheers


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

Judas said:


> and me please - dont mind giving a couple of quid either..lol
> 
> I always pay my way...
> 
> cheers


me too ! I wasn't expecting it for free !

unless you want to try some nattys blue ?


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

I'll get a PM to you all, I think I was managing to fit about 3oz into a CD case, when I sent a couple out before, which looking at it was more then enough to last a couple of years for one car.

So as long as you are all happy for 3oz or so in a CD case, then we'll take it further in the PM's!


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

Justa said:


> me too ! I wasn't expecting it for free !
> 
> unless you want to try some nattys blue ?


yes you did.......lol

I didn't mean you.....hahaha.....funny I thought it sounded like that when I posted - then I thought no, no-one would think that......lol......:thumb:


----------



## squashy1990 (Apr 14, 2009)

I'd be interested in a 3oz sample too if it's available...


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

Vyker said:


> I'll get a PM to you all, I think I was managing to fit about 3oz into a CD case, when I sent a couple out before, which looking at it was more then enough to last a couple of years for one car.
> 
> So as long as you are all happy for 3oz or so in a CD case, then we'll take it further in the PM's!


thats great - just let us know what to do....cheers


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

cool - same as above !


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

squashy1990 said:


> I'd be interested in a 3oz sample too if it's available...


I can probably squeeze you in Squashy, but I think that will be that, otherwise I'll have nothing left for myself, despite it being a huge tin :lol:

Pm on its way


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

How the hell do you store it in a CD case, just spread it in like butter?


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

is £4 okay?


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Sorry to be a pain but do you have a sample of fk pink wax


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Lloyd71 said:


> How the hell do you store it in a CD case, just spread it in like butter?


Yep  I use my butter knife, scrap a chunk out to keep its density, and squash it into the case 

What I like about using a CD case is you can keep it air tight pretty easily! So I put some tape around the open left hand edge, and that makes it ideal!

Took me a long time to work out what household item I could use to safely get the product across


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

buff not enuf said:


> Sorry to be a pain but do you have a sample of fk pink wax


Sorry no 

But I'm sure others out there have, and would be happy to get a sample out.


----------



## Roryw (Dec 30, 2007)

Just a quick post to say its great to see your generosity Vyker to go to the trouble to send samples out to people, thats the spirit that makes for great forums  Well done that man


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

exactly - many thanks.

a thanks to everyone who bought and who sent out - I'll go first...lol


----------



## wili (Feb 1, 2009)

If someone has a small sample to send (Finland), I´d be interested..
PM please.


----------



## bcwang (Apr 22, 2009)

Just wanted to point out that 3oz is a huge amount, I don't think it would fit in a CD case. FKs own sample size of 1000p is like half an oz or something close to it.


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

who cares m8 - its only to try and you cant get it any other way.


----------



## Sackboy (Mar 19, 2009)

I'd absolutely love a sample of this, so tempted to get some but I don't know if I can justify it which so many pots of wax already :S hmm payday soon.


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

Sackboy said:


> I'd absolutely love a sample of this, so tempted to get some but I don't know if I can justify it which so many pots of wax already :S hmm payday soon.


why dont you sell some of the pots you have?

then you can get some more.


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

bcwang said:


> Just wanted to point out that 3oz is a huge amount, I don't think it would fit in a CD case. FKs own sample size of 1000p is like half an oz or something close to it.


If I'm honest, I don't normally work with ounces, I use grams, but when I put it on my kitchen scales the last time I did this, it showed up as 3oz. 

But I guess you're right, it's probably alot more then a sample, looking at it, you could get down loads of coats from it, last you years.. but hey ho! 

If everyone's happy, then I'm happy


----------



## Sackboy (Mar 19, 2009)

Judas said:


> why dont you sell some of the pots you have?
> 
> then you can get some more.


I'm in the air force so I don't really get a whole lot of time to do the whole selling, packing and posting. I'll just wait till payday an get a pot then.


----------



## bilabonic (Jul 25, 2008)

Looking to get some of this and would love a sample first.

Cheers


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

Kinder Surprise plastic eggs are perfect for storing clay or sending samples.


----------



## paulhdi (Oct 26, 2005)

bilabonic, 

PM coming your way.

Paul


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

PM me if you would like a sample of either Pink Wax,or #1000p.


----------



## Adam Moran (Mar 8, 2009)

waxy said:


> PM me if you would like a sample of either Pink Wax,or #1000p.


I would love a sample but i cant use PM's until ive got 10 posts under my belt!

Any chance you could e-mail me?

Cheers


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi Adam - just post some comments up in Showroom and Studio section on the photo threads you find interesting - that way you can build up your ten posts pretty quickly - It aint difficult to find ten inspiring threads to pass comment on...!!!! :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=129

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=15


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi all.

The samples are winging their way to us - thanks Vyker and Waxy..!  Very kind indeed.

As I await the imminent arrival I was wondering what would be the best pre- FK 1000P paint cleanser you would consider using before application, assuming that paint surface is: clayed, machined and in overall good condition - and the former LSP removed. 

Would an Isopropy alcohol wipe down be sufficient?

From what I can gather, many LSP's seem to work their best when used in association with either a 'same brand' cleaning prep of some sort? Lime Prime Lite with Supernatural, Zaino AIO with Z2/Z5, HD Cleanse with Z waxes etc etc. Or a Glaze such as Chemical Guys EZ under the FK perhaps?

Just curious as I want to get get the best finish possible out of the sample to see if it competes with my beloved :doublesho Zaino ..!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

If anyone could sot me out with a sample of FK1000p that would be super


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

Makes you wonder - why don't wax manufacturers make smaller, cheaper pots? Would be great to have a little of everything. Apart from Souveran - I need lots of that .


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

yetizone said:


> I was wondering what would be the best pre- FK 1000P paint cleanser you would consider using before application


One thing I do know is that it wont sit on an oily product like CK VMHG or Megs #7.

SRP however, and its like glue!

A note about the samples, they are ready to go into the mail, forgot its Bank Holiday today, so no mail, will be posted tomorrow - first class.


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

waxy said:


> PM me if you would like a sample of either Pink Wax,or #1000p.


YHPM mate :thumb:


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

Bence said:


> Kinder Surprise plastic eggs are perfect for storing clay or sending samples.


lip balm pots :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Vyker said:


> One thing I do know is that it wont sit on an oily product like CK VMHG or Megs #7.
> 
> SRP however, and its like glue!
> 
> A note about the samples, they are ready to go into the mail, forgot its Bank Holiday today, so no mail, will be posted tomorrow - first class.


Just out of curiosity - what is CK VMHG..?


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Clearkote Vanilla Moose Wax Hand Glaze


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Vyker said:


> Clearkote Vanilla Moose Wax Hand Glaze


Ah - I see - thanks :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Arrived this morning - thanks Vyker.

Love the petroleum based smell - hopefully I may be able to give it a try tomorrow afternoon...!


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

You're welcome yetizone 

Just dont sniff it for a long while like i had when i was packing up those cases :lol:

Let us know how you get on with it.


----------



## Warzie8 (Sep 11, 2008)

Are there anymore samples going? I'd be most grateful! I'm a bit fed up with Collinite 476s as it's so hard to apply at times.


----------



## Adam Moran (Mar 8, 2009)

Just got my sample, whats the consitancy supposed to be like?

Smells of white spirt? wet? waxy? lumpy?

Going to give it a whirl tomorrow


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Adam Moran said:


> Just got my sample, whats the consitancy supposed to be like?
> 
> Smells of white spirt? wet? waxy? lumpy?
> 
> Going to give it a whirl tomorrow


its not a very nice smell tbh. its pretty hard in the tub as well. using a slightly damp applicator works well though:thumb:


----------



## Adam Moran (Mar 8, 2009)

fiestadetailer said:


> its not a very nice smell tbh. its pretty hard in the tub as well. using a slightly damp applicator works well though:thumb:


The sample i have is quite wet it almost runs out the tub. Also strong smell of white spirit


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

the weathers too good to test it - I will wait for winter before I buy and try.


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Collected today Waxy - many thanks chap :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

It ruddy fantastic.


----------



## Adam Moran (Mar 8, 2009)

Hair Bear said:


> Collected today Waxy - many thanks chap :thumb:


Whats your sample like?

Just trying to work out if mine is ok to use?


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Adam Moran said:


> Whats your sample like?
> 
> Just trying to work out if mine is ok to use?


Yellow. Quite a 'chemical' smell.

Errmm....that's about it mate


----------



## Adam Moran (Mar 8, 2009)

is it wet and lumpy?


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> It ruddy fantastic.


Save me searchin' Ross....

....any tips on applying/cure time/buffing/re-applying etc.etc. :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

It should be hard with a white color and smell solventy


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Adam Moran said:


> is it wet and lumpy?


More 'moist and grainy' if that makes sense


----------



## Adam Moran (Mar 8, 2009)

huh mine isnt like that at all....

Sounds like i got a dud


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> It should be hard with a white color and smell solventy


WTF - definitely yellow mine :doublesho


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Hair Bear said:


> Save me searchin' Ross....
> 
> ....any tips on applying/cure time/buffing/re-applying etc.etc. :thumb:


Apply with a foam pad try and apply thinly curing at least 20 mins the longer the better it buffs so so easy and you car apply another coat after buffing the first one and get ready for some serious sheeting and beading.


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Apply with a foam pad try and apply thinly curing at least 20 mins the longer the better it buffs so so easy and you car apply another coat after buffing the first one and get ready for some serious sheeting and beading.


Soft side of a german applicator OK Ross? Or an AG palm applicator?

I find the smaller foam pads too fiddly


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Soft side of a german applicator is ideal


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Adam Moran said:


> The sample i have is quite wet it almost runs out the tub. Also strong smell of white spirit


Adam, in the tin FK#1000p is very hard,so when you take out 4oz or so from the tin and place into another container,you have no choice but to mash the product in order to make it soft,and to enable you to get the quantity inside the new container,otherwise you will have a container full of hard pieces of product,which makes it hard for you to get some on an applicator without taking it out of the container.Heating this type of product,then pouring into a container and cooling the product so that it sets hard again is not recommended,as it changes the formula.

I can assure all that the product will perform exactly as it should,i have done this many times with no problems.It does smell strongly of solvent,but if it appears to be a little wet looking,mix it in the container and it will be fine.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Hair Bear said:


> Soft side of a german applicator OK Ross? Or an AG palm applicator?
> 
> I find the smaller foam pads too fiddly


i like applying mine with the red (soft) side of an ultimate german applicator, works very well for me:thumb:


----------



## Adam Moran (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks Waxy

Just didnt want to put it on my car if it wasnt right.

Will have a go this weekend


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

No problem Adam,let me know how you get on:thumb:


----------

